# Coffee



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I thought there was a recent thread, but maybe not.

For many years I had a wicked Diet Coke addition, 6 or 8 cans per day, and a two litre bottle was nothing at the beach. Several health concerns, and concerns about aspartame, scared the crap out of me, so I switched to a single can of regular Coke per day with the intent to quit altogether. During a surgical consultation several months ago it was suggested that I switch to coffee. I have done that, though I only drink it on ice (or very cold, ie refridgerated).

Yes, I do feel better off the Coke products. 

1/4 ice, just covered with 1% milk, topped up with whatever decent quality coffee we have on hand, is how I enjoy it at home. As fresh as possible. The Tim Horton's iced coffee is terrible with their syrup ("base"), as is most other restaurant versions, though I once got a nice one at the Starbucks across from the Otttawa Folklore Centre on Bank Street.

I'm curious...How do you like your coffee? Brands? Temperature? Amount? Etc?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

I drink it black. two mugs in the morning. Maxwell house, drip.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mine is diet pepsi. I've been trying to quit for a couple years now because of concerns about aspartame. I've cut way back but it keeps creeping back into my life when I try & quit completely. I'll give the cold coffee a try, thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

To lazy these days, I use a Kuric now with Costco's breakfest blend. ship
Use to use a French press, now alas it sits waiting to be used again and often we will stop at McDonalds for coffee


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Black, piping hot and Columbian, strong. Never been much of a pop fiend. Put a case in the house and I will drink it like water. If it's not there I have no hankering for it. When I go for cold it's always ice water


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Down to one cup a day-Nabob Full City with a bit of cream-more than one cup and the arrhythmia acts up.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I am a fella who likes mucho variety so I can enjoy many different coffees. If I don't brew at home I will go to MacDonald's (great coffee) or there are a couple of excellent shops on the way to my work that I will go to instead. I like Second Cup but it is out of my way so I rarely go. I even switch things up once in a while with the coffee I brew at home but the one that I always end up returning to is NABOB 'Summit' - it is the best of the many, many that I have tried in my search for 'the one that is better' and in my constant 'I should try that' nature. 

I like it black, with maple syrup, with honey, with almond milk...I just like coffee so what goes in it on a particular day depends upon my mood.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Black, piping hot and Columbian, strong. Never been much of a pop fiend. Put a case in the house and I will drink it like water. If it's not there I have no hankering for it. When I go for cold it's always ice water


A man after my own heart. Four heaping tablespoons of fine grind espresso, tamped down into the filter, into "6" cups of water in the coffeemaker, yields 2 regular cups of coffee.

My complaint is that I love rich black coffee but now that I don't drink, it's hard to get a good cup in a bar. I wish they would have a small amount of specialty coffee equipment to accomodate people who have a distain for Tim Horton's weak kneed coffee-water. I'm sure they could do the usual and charge the same as an alcohol drink and make some money on a small investment.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I use a Bodum french press with regular coffee that come in HUGE cans.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I should also add:

anyone who wants the capacity to have a good coffee once in a while but doesn't want/have a full-on coffee maker handy...these are excellent:










Stainless steel mesh to filter. You can buy them at W al M art. I have had one for 10 years or more and was surprised that they still made them until I saw one a few weeks ago.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Like Smorgdonkey, I for years have thought that McDonalds has the best 'road coffee'.

Keurig here at home. We buy the bulk boxes at Costco, generally House Blend. Once in a while we'll load up on varieties if BBY has a sale. 2 full sized cups in the morning, with a shot of milk, and I am done for the day.

I love Pepsi, but limit myself to 1 can a day. Occasionally none, occasionally 2. All things in moderation.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Good on ya for quitting the cola, Mooh.

I drink my coffee black, with a titch of honey or maple syrup. It's my only (slightly) sweet treat.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive always drunk a lot of pop...when I get sick of it, I tend to drink either cranberry juice or iced tea. Both high in sugar, but probably the lesser of evils.

I only drink coffee in the mornings or if Im indulging in a desert.

But certain things IMO only go well with pop....ie. pizza, burgers, chips.
Although I should prob give up all those as well, lol.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Merlin said:


> Good on ya for quitting the cola, Mooh.
> 
> I drink my coffee black, with a titch of honey or maple syrup. It's my only (slightly) sweet treat.


I get tims because i'm not a picky person about coffee. At work i will drink it black and cold if I'm falling asleep on my forklift. Gross but I get it overwith fast haha


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I wake around 6 a.m. and put a pot on. Right now it's Folger's and Maxwell House in the cupboard, but sometimes my bride comes home from the market with a bag of beans from somewhere so we will grind our own. She takes a Thermos to work, but I work at home so I generally take the pot off the machine and cool it before preparing my iced coffee. We split the pot and I won't make another unless there are guests.

After mid afternoon I resort to water and juice, or watered down juice.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I have to pipe in here that I agree that McDonalds has a tasty cup of coffee. If I can't find a Second Cup with Paradiso Dark or Espresso Forte, McDonalds ain't a bad alternative. I just wish they weren't such a scumbag employer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Fresh ground. What it is rotates. Today it's Blue Bottle Three Africans. 80ºC water in to the Aeropress. Swirl. Plug. Steep for 60 seconds. Slow press through the filter. No milk or cream. Gave that up once I got the Aeropress. You don't have the acidity with the Aeropress so you don't need to cut it with anything.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Fair trade, organic, ground right before I put it in the French press. I put some honey and organic heavy cream in it. I think Kicking Horse coffee is my current favourite. I've tried a few brands and I don't drink much coffee, so it takes me a while to get through a whole bag. I hate instant coffee. And all non-organic coffee makes me jittery and gross-feeling. I gave up coffee for about ten years and then when organic coffee came out I tried some and realised that it didn't have the same after-effect that regular coffee has on me. I'm not sure why, but I'm happy to keep drinking it.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

French press here. This summer I finally bought a grinder and was surprised at how much of a difference that makes. Haven't found the perfect combination of beans yet but that'll be next.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If you are into ordering coffee you should give Costa Rican brands a try. I was there several months ago and brought some of this shit back home. Fantastic. Another very nice brand from there is 1820 I was in Hawaii last year and brought home several brands from Kona etc. The Costa Rican coffee blows them away.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Durung the week at work I have a one or two cups a day of Starbucks drip coffee. Meh.

Weekends are for home roasted lattes, caps, americanos & espressos. Yum.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I lived in BC for a year, '02-'03.
I found a great roaster in that time in Cranbrook, Kootenay Roasting Company.
I've since ordered my coffee from there over the past ten years.

My faves lately are, Sumatra, Antigua (Guatemalan), El Salvadorian Pacamara.
I also get them to throw in a new one, or something I haven't tried much,
the latest of those is Costa Rican Tarrazy, another good one.

Whole beans are the way to go for best flavor, you may know that already.

I use Golden Yellow sugar, it seems less intense than white sugar and I use a splash of cream.
I also like the International House brands coffee mix, Southern Butter Pecan is the best I've tried.
Those are already sweetened, so just add and enjoy.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I drink coffee at work. I drink tea at home. I like both strong.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zurn said:


> I use a Bodum french press with regular coffee that come in HUGE cans.


We used to use a Bodum all the time. They are great for smaller amounts but there are some large Bodums that you can buy.



keto said:


> I for years have thought that McDonalds has the best 'road coffee'.


I will choose McDonald's when I'm on the road. They have decent coffee that tastes like coffee.



rollingdam said:


> Down to one cup a day-Nabob Full City with a bit of cream-more than one cup and the arrhythmia acts up.


Go to Decaf. It's the caffeine that causes the arrhythmia. 



bluzfish said:


> I have to pipe in here that I agree that McDonalds has a tasty cup of coffee.


I agree. You also get a muffin for another few cents and if you're over 55 like me, you also get a discount.

I have been drinking Decaf coffee for twenty years. I drink a lot of coffee and was getting heart burn every day. My doctor told me that coffee is quite acidic and the acid is pretty much removed during the decaf process. I tried it the next day and presto, no heart burn. Decaf coffee is also classed as intake of water whereas caffeinated coffee is not; it actually will make you thirstier.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Durung the week at work I have a one or two cups a day of Starbucks drip coffee. Meh.
> 
> Weekends are for home roasted lattes, caps, americanos & espressos. Yum.


Wow, Expobar Brewtus!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Normally start the day with 2 cappuccinos before I head into work where I'll have a couple of Kcups. The home setup is a Jura super-automatic, which grinds the beans, froths the milk and puts it all together into a cup at the push of a button.... works for us.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Black, strong....if you can see through it it's weak....and hot. During a normal day I drink about 2 large pots. Possibly a bit more now that I don't smoke. Usually Folgers Classic. Not into fancy stuff or coffee slushies.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Roast it. Hand grind it. French press it. 

When I have time. 

Which is almost never.

So I drink instant coffee.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

About a year ago caffeine started giving me heart palpitations, so i cut back to one cup a day, at about 6:00pm, to get me through an evening of teaching (which i'm sure you can relate to). Kicking Horse dark roast in a french press....yum!


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

I'm down to one cup with breakfast: Folgers instant coffee with enough 1% milk to make it warm, not hot. If the thought of drinking _that_ doesn't get you rolling out of bed in the morning, I don't know what will. ;-)

I'm not a big pop drinker other than club soda which I wouldn't mind replacing with water. Unfortunately, most water tastes awful. Yet another reason to move back to Vancouver........


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

We have a Tassimo machine. So, I have two cups a day. Usually, I have the breakfast blend because it's the extra large serving.
It's not very strong though, but I'd rather have a tall mug of coffee at my desk.

If we are out for dinner at a nicer restaurant, I will have an espresso after the meal.


On the road, I'm not too fussy about where I get coffee. Fast and easy, just like....wait...


I did get to try Tim Horton's new Dark Roast coffee last week. It was really tasty.
It's only available in London right now...and Cleveland or Cincinnati, I forget which.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

Kicked cola years ago -- not looking back. That s#!t is lethal. Don't know what's worse: sugar or aspartame. 

I drink 2-3 cups of black coffee each day. Not drinking past 5pm ensures a decent night's sleep.

I was recently introduced to "cold-brewed coffee." Truly remarkable. I'm not talking about "iced coffee," just a cold brewing technique. You still drink it hot. 

Everyone with a Bodum/French press should try this. You may never go back to drip coffee. 


Theory: most of coffee's bitterness is due to its reaction to boiling water and the rapid extraction of flavours from the beans, so...

Preparation:

1. Buy bulk ground coffee from the grocery store, the kind you grind yourself, and choose the coarsest grind possible 

2. Remember the magic 1:3 ratio!

3. See #2 and combine 1 cup of ground coffee with 3 cups of cold water in your Bodum/French press 
(I use refrigerated Brita water)

4. Stir gently, cover and let stand for 12 hours 
(stir occasionally if you haven't already gone to bed)

5. The next morning, press down plunger/filter and pour your concentrated coffee into a jar

Serving:

6. See #2 and serve your coffee with the same 1:3 ratio -- 1 part concentrated coffee and 3 parts boiling water
(aka, 1/4 and 3/4 in your favourite mug)

7. Drink the Nectar of The Gods!


Note: your coffee concentrate stays fresh at room temperature for a day. 

People at my office are slowly adopting this cold-brew technique and bringing their own jars from home every morning. There are even some who started drinking it black because it's so pleasant and bitterless. 

I highly recommend cold-brewed coffee!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hot. Strong. 

Black or with a bit of cream. Occasionally just a dash of sugar.

Also love Coke from a can but try to limit my intake.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

I also have a Keurig, which is great for quick drip coffee. 

...but if I have any cold-brewed coffee at hand, my Keurig is just a fancy digital clock.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow I've got to try that cold brewing method

I have a Nespresso Cube, capsule machine that makes killer espresso

also a stockpile of coffee beans in the freezer from when I was in Colombia a while back...while I was down there in one particular restaurant, the coffee was so damn good I went into the kitchen and demanded to know how they made it

they brought me back & on top of the stove was one of those oldschool camp style metal percolators!! sacriledge!! 

so I found an old Corningware one at a garage sale for $5 and I use that to brew my own from fresh grounds...purists may scoff but it's amazing stuff


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I got to dig my camp perc out of the shed. The old enameled one. Makes the best coffee going, just a little slow for work days. Holds about a gallon or so.....enough to last a day.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Can't stand the taste of any coffee--it's the base taste of coffee--and the smell makes me feel sick if I smell it first thing in the morning.
If I want caffeine I drink tea.

But for those of you enjoy it--well, enjoy!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> Down to one cup a day-Nabob Full City with a bit of cream-more than one cup and the arrhythmia acts up.


Gawd ..Full City Dark.... had a love affair with that stuff. Then it became hard to get for awhile..switched to PC West coast dark. Close but half the price.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

We sometimes get beans from here: http://coastalcoffeecompany.ca/

I didn't think I would be very discerning about coffee taste, but there's a huge difference to me between ground beans, pre-ground coffee, instant (blech), etc. I've tried mixing them.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Roast it. Hand grind it. French press it.
> 
> When I have time.
> 
> ...



HA!! I love it. Very telling about how we all have standards and they are all directly proportional to the time that we have available!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Keurig

Dark

Strong

Black

That is all.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

20 plus years ago I used to drink French press (Bodum) coffee made with freshly ground beans. Loved it - nice and strong. 

Now I just drink Maxwell house dark roast. Black. 1 to 2 pots per day.

For on the road coffee, McDonald's is the best I've found. The Timmy's dark roasts was pretty good - actually reminded me of McDonald's coffee.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

I was recently impressed by McDonald's Americano. But really, I should not have been shocked. Coffee is cheap and hard to eff-up when you decide to take it seriously like McDonald's finally did. 

I guess their 50-year contract with Sanka finally expired.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I drink the local Hockley Valley Coffee. They have a Guatemalan Dark Espresso Roast that is amazing. I used a coffee maker, but now that I am living alone I will be switching over to a French Press I think. I grind it as needed.

I will agree that by chain standards, the McDonald's coffee is not bad. Much better than Tim Horton's.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I used to drink Tim Hortons by the gallon (that's when I used to smoke). Then I switched to Starbucks daily brew. I've since moved to Starbucks Americano. Liked those so much that I investigated buying a fully automatic espresso machine. I was told by friends in that business that I should get a "good" one. Turns out that the "good ones" are $1500+. As much as I love my Americanos, I was not ready to spend that much cash on a coffee maker. 

I bought a Keurig and used that for a while but I couldn't get over throwing out little pastic k-cups everytime I had a coffee. Didn't seem very green of me. 

I kept an eye out for a used Espresso machine and was lucky enough to find one on Craigslist. It was an unopened wedding gift that was brand new in a box (albeit 3 years old) that someone wanted to get rid of. I picked it up for $250. I was surprised to later find out that the original price for that particular unit was $2200!!!! 

Anyways, that how I get my daily coffee now - with a rich crema on top. One in the morning and one before my workout. My favorite beans are locally roasted Sumatra.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davewrites said:


> Kicked cola years ago -- not looking back. That s#!t is lethal. Don't know what's worse: sugar or aspartame.  I drink 2-3 cups of black coffee each day. Not drinking past 5pm ensures a decent night's sleep. I was recently introduced to "cold-brewed coffee." Truly remarkable. I'm not talking about "iced coffee," just a cold brewing technique. You still drink it hot. Everyone with a Bodum/French press should try this. You may never go back to drip coffee. Theory: most of coffee's bitterness is due to its reaction to boiling water and the rapid extraction of flavours from the beans, so... Preparation: 1. Buy bulk ground coffee from the grocery store, the kind you grind yourself, and choose the coarsest grind possible 2. Remember the magic 1:3 ratio! 3. See #2 and combine 1 cup of ground coffee with 3 cups of cold water in your Bodum/French press (I use refrigerated Brita water) 4. Stir gently, cover and let stand for 12 hours (stir occasionally if you haven't already gone to bed) 5. The next morning, press down plunger/filter and pour your concentrated coffee into a jar Serving: 6. See #2 and serve your coffee with the same 1:3 ratio -- 1 part concentrated coffee and 3 parts boiling water (aka, 1/4 and 3/4 in your favourite mug) 7. Drink the Nectar of The Gods! Note: your coffee concentrate stays fresh at room temperature for a day. People at my office are slowly adopting this cold-brew technique and bringing their own jars from home every morning. There are even some who started drinking it black because it's so pleasant and bitterless. I highly recommend cold-brewed coffee!


Wow. I'm in.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Over the past 2 weekends I've driven to Ottawa twice, which requires a few gas stops and coffee refills along the 401. I can't describe how shitty the last 2 Tim Hortons iced coffees (without the syrup/base) were. Tasted like watered down skim milk, absolutely no coffee taste. Never again.

I leave home with home made iced coffee but always run out before the return trip.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey, Mooh. Give us a shout next time you're in town.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I use a single serving french press and Maxwell House dark roast, sometimes I'll spring for Kicking Horse 454.
1 each morning, 1 while I'm making supper.

1 or more of the swill at work around 2:00.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Hey, Mooh. Give us a shout next time you're in town.


Thanks. As long as we meet for coffee!

Actually, I'll be in Ottawa briefly at the end of the month to get the last load of my daughter's stuff for her move to London. I'll only be there as long as it takes to load, unfortunately, I've enjoyed visiting Ottawa. Having her closer to home (about an hour and a half) will be great.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I'll be in Orillia from the 23rd to 26th, and back in Ottawa the evening of the 26th.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

...anyone tried to "cold brewing" technique I described above?

Any reviews?


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

davewrites said:


> ...anyone tried to "cold brewing" technique I described above?


It's an old technique. I remember that my grandparents and other relatives around their age used to do this. They called it coffee essence, but not sure how widespread this name is. They would refrigerate the essence so it stays fresh a bit longer. My guess is that they made the essence 2-3 times per week. I plan to give it a try. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Yep I gave it a try. It definitely brewed a much smoother tasting coffee. Will definitely try it again. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

As a student I worked in a Coca-Cola bottling plant for a couple of summers. Great job - no thinking when you're hung over, hoisting cases of empties (glass bottles!) onto a conveyor or full cases off. We could help ourselves all day to ice cold Cokes as they came off the line. We did have to put up with the full-time workers flicking bottle caps at our heads (they were very accurate). I drank a lot of Coke those days, but have since given up pop altogether.

Now I get large bags of Starbucks coffee beans at Costco and grind 'em at home.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I got back to Nabob Summit after I finished my last supply. I think the best cup of coffee that I ever had was the Dec 1st weekend. It was pretty cool...just right there in my own kitchen with one of the cheapest coffee makers out there.

That said, I would still like to try french press and cold press...just because...and because being narrow-minded isn't in my nature.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You guys drinking that grocery store coffee (I'll use that term loosely),
at least try some whole beans from the store and get yourself a grinder.
Get a *coffee mill* burr grinder, not a regular grinder.

Try the Arabica beans, you'll taste a difference.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

sulphur said:


> You guys drinking that grocery store coffee (I'll use that term loosely),
> at least try some whole beans from the store and get yourself a grinder.
> Get a *coffee mill* burr grinder, not a regular grinder.
> 
> Try the Arabica beans, you'll taste a difference.


It's hard to counter a bride who buys what's on sale, but this sounds like a good idea. Thanks.

Of the grocery store coffees I've tried, Nabob and Folgers are okay. But so far I like the beans from http://coastalcoffeecompany.ca/ and other like sources.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I should also add:
> 
> anyone who wants the capacity to have a good coffee once in a while but doesn't want/have a full-on coffee maker handy...these are excellent:
> 
> ...


I bought one of those and didn't like it at all.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

And then I'd Get a cuppa cawfee
N' give my foot a push...
Just me 'n the 
pymgy pony
Over the Dennil Floss Bush


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Earlier this week I got a teacher gift from a generous student of a Maple Leafs travel cup and a pack of "Cafe Comfort" Irish cream flavoured ground coffee. Brewed it this morning. Ack! People actually consider this coffee? Whether or not it is, it tastes synthetic.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davewrites said:


> ...anyone tried to "cold brewing" technique I described above? Any reviews?


I'm brewing some at the moment. Should be ready nice and early tomorrow. Would've done it sooner, but can't find the big bodum. I had to use a small one, but managed to keep the 3:1.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I'm brewing some at the moment. Should be ready nice and early tomorrow. Would've done it sooner, but can't find the big bodum. I had to use a small one, but managed to keep the 3:1.


Had it this morning. Unfortunately, it is too mellow for my liking. I even used kicking horse 454 and a 2:1 ratio when adding the boiling water.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've always had PC coffee from the grocery store in a $20 Walmart coffee maker. I've been drinking way too much for too long now. I need to cut it back.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

2 cups of Maxwell House Original Roast, black... between 4:30-5:00 am


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I find it matters the material the vessel from which I drink is made. Pottery is great, as is glass, stainless steel is tolerable for the thermos, but plastics and aluminum have a taste that doesn't suit the drink.

Just sayin'.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Mooh said:


> I find it matters the material the vessel from which I drink is made. Pottery is great, as is glass, stainless steel is tolerable for the thermos, but plastics and aluminum have a taste that doesn't suit the drink. Just sayin'. Peace, Mooh.


100%. I'm not a fan of glass or stainless. I like ceramic. Unfortunately, this means I have to drive to work with a mug.


----------

